# Two More Pieces



## rory8535 (Apr 18, 2013)

[size=medium]

Greetings once again!

Here are my last two works entered in the 2013 Tri-Cities Woodcarver's Association's "Artistry in Wood" contest and show, held the week-end of 3/16 -- 3/17/2013. Thank everyone for looking, and for taking the time/making the effort to leave a comment! I really appreciate it!

Being that this was my very first, ever, batch of entries (six, altogether) into a carving show, I wasn't sure exactly how they worked. Now, however, I know--Do NOT enter two pieces into the same category! 

Since there wasn't a category for these--these are incised carvings--they went into the "Mixed Media" category. The first one, below, is called "Lucy II", and is a portrait I did from a photograph, of a friend's dearly loved Border Collie dog, named--of course--Lucy! "Lucy II" took Second place in the Mixed Media category.

[attachment=23297]

First place in that category went to the below incised carving, which I entitled "Pau"... which means "finished", in Hawaiian.

[attachment=23298]

These were done on Basswood that had first been specially treated with tung oil, in a manner that burnished the wood. To create the color, I used ebony-colored Bri-Wax, which I applied to small areas at a time, with a stencil brush, and then wiped off. The color went only into the carved areas that way. After I was finished, I wiped the entire piece down with regular Bri-Wax, to clean and polish it, and: Voila! Finished! (Or, if you prefer: Pau!  )

Once again, my thanks to everyone who's taken the time to look and/or comment! Best to you all!

Rory


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice work, Rory... you have an artistic and creative capacity I envy (i wish I had just 10% of your ability in those areas)!

I do appreciate you NOT putting the sizes of the first two carvings (house and mobius) in your post, as I suspect that would make my fingers/hands even more sore than they got from looking at the pics.


----------



## rory8535 (Apr 20, 2013)

SENC said:


> Nice work, Rory... you have an artistic and creative capacity I envy (i wish I had just 10% of your ability in those areas)!
> 
> I do appreciate you NOT putting the sizes of the first two carvings (house and mobius) in your post, as I suspect that would make my fingers/hands even more sore than they got from looking at the pics.



Hi SENC,
Thanks for your nice comments! :thanx: You know, up until I became disabled, in 1996, I never had the time to think about creative endeavors, and so, I never considered myself to be creative or artistic! It wasn't until I was nearly nuts with needing something to do--about 2000, or 2001--that I began making jewelry--which I also still do (although carving has become much more my raison d'etre, so-to-speak)--and discovered that I have an eye for detail, and a sense of balance, that I never suspected. 

However, I'm not sure whether your second comment was a kind way to mention my neglect in leaving out the measurements of the pieces, or not...? Just in case, then, I'll add them! (Please don't look, if it will bother you, SENC!)

The house measures as follows:

House itself: 1 7/8" wide X 2" long X 3 3/8" tall, on it's own;
with the porch added: 1 7/8" wide X 3 3/16" long X 3 3/8" tall; and,
with the porch and the deck added: 2 5/8" wide X 3 3/16" long X 3 3/8" tall.

The measurements for the Mobius Strip: 
2 1/2 " square (or should that be triangular?), X 5/8" thick total (at the overlaps.)

You know, my sister has said, pretty much since forever (she's about 15 years older than I), that she wished she had some of my creativity (and other various "abilities", depending upon the circumstances). But I just jump in and *do* things, without knowing whether I actually *_can_*, or not! (Personally, I'd trade my Sis some of what she wants for some of her ambition, which I seem to be lacking!) But I'm pretty consistently self-taught, and I'm not afraid to try anything of this nature (I'm a *lot* more hesitant these days to attempt physical types of things, but that's a combination of both getting older, and fearing any further physical pain/disability, I think.) 

Anyway, I almost never begin with a "simple" or "easy" project! The house was the second one I did--the first one was much more primitive, but by design!--and the Mobius was also a first attempt. With the incised carvings, "Lucy, II" was my first try. I made a mistake on one of the eyes, though, so I put that piece away, and started again with another piece of wood, but on the same design, and that one turned out good enough for me to give to the friend who owned the dog (I couldn't bring myself to give him something that was flawed!) Later, I picked up the first "Lucy" again, and repaired--to a degree--my mistake, and then embellished the eyes, adding color and some "Treasure Crystal Cote" (to bring them forward, but by intention, rather than by a slip of the knife.) It seemed to work out pretty well! 

Well, I've gotten long-winded (long-fingered? ) again, so will end this here, with another simple "Thanks!", to all the folks who've looked and commented, on this, or my other, posts! 

Be safe, be well, and...

...be _creative_! 

Rory


----------

